# Besoin d'aide pour configurer Livebox 2



## Guile34 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite (depuis un certain temps) installer un serveur FTP (PureFTPd) sur mon mac mini. Je ne dispose pas d'IP fixe, j'ai donc ouvert un compte chez No-Ip pour contourner ce problème.
L'installation du soft s'est déroulée sans problème, en revanche, je bute depuis longtemps sur la configuration de la box, à l'ouverture du port 21. Beaucoup de posts rappellent qu'il faut créer une règle NAT/PAT, ce que j'ai fait, mais visiblement ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Voici la configuration actuelle de la box :
Configuration DHCP :
Une adresse IP assignée pour l'ordinateur, dans la plage d'adresse 192.1.168.1.10 à 50

Au niveau du pare-feu : faible
Règle NAT/PAT : application : FTP Server - Port externe : 21 - port interne : 21 - protocole : TCP - équipement : mac-mini

au niveau de l'OS : 
partage de fichier et dossier via FTP : activé
mode passif : activé

Alors, je ne sais pas où ça coince, d'autant que lorsque je teste à l'aide d'un site distant les ports ouverts, ce site me répond que le port 21 est fermé.

Ma config matérielle :
OS X 10.6.8, 2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
8 Go de mémoire

Merci de votre aide à venir.


Guile34


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors, plusieurs choses en vrac:

Essayer en désactivant le pare-feu du Mac.

Dans le Mac (utilitaire de réseau), faire un scan des ports pour voir les ports TCP ouverts.

Je n'ai pas PureFtp, mais je pense que si il est en mode passif, ce ne sont pas les ports TCP 20 et 21 qui sont ouverts, mais les ports configurés pour le mode passif.

Globalement, pour mettre le maximun de chances de son côté, dans la table NAT/PAT, il faut ouvrir les ports TCP 20 et 21, plus les plages pour le mode passif.
Ces ports étant associés (dans la table NAT de la box) à l'adresse IP du Mac (en 192.1.168.x)
Entre parenthèse, il vaut mieux mettre une adresse IP fixe au Mac.

Dans la box également, je crois qu'il faut déclarer l'adresse IP du Mac  serveur FTP dans la DMZ.


----------



## Guile34 (22 Mai 2012)

Merci Polo35230 de votre réponse

Alors, le pare-feu (mac) était déjà désactivé.
Quand à celui de la box, je l&#8217;ai réglé au plus faible de manière à ce qu&#8217;il ne filtre rien.

J&#8217;ai suivi la méthode que vous m&#8217;indiquez pour scanner les ports. Il apparaît qu&#8217;avec l&#8217;adresse IP (wan) les ports 20-21 sont fermés.

Concernant PureFtp, le port d&#8217;écoute est le 21. En revanche, la plage des ports du mode passif n&#8217;est pas indiquée (champs vides) dans la mesure ou l&#8217;on peut indiquer là, ceux que l&#8217;on a déterminé au niveau du routeur.

Ensuite, concernant les règles NAT/PAT, je pense (à priori) avoir correctement ouvert les ports 20-21 (TCP/UDP), par contre, là où je n&#8217;arrive plus à suivre, c&#8217;est lorsque vous m&#8217;indiquez d&#8217;ajouter les plages pour le mode passif, toujours au niveau des règles NAT/PAT.  À quel niveau ?

Enfin, j&#8217;avais déjà assigné une adresse fixe à la machine, de manière à tester en déclarant une DMZ, mais toujours sans succès.

Je pense déjà qu&#8217;il faudrait avant tout que les ports 20-21 soient effectivement ouverts.

Dans la pratique, lorsque j&#8217;effectue un test à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un site distant dédié à ça, voici la réponse que j&#8217;obtiens : _« Error: Server returned unroutable private IP address in PASV reply »_ Si cela vous dit quelque chose, je suis preneur.

Je crois qu&#8217;il y a de plus en plus de mécontents de la box 2 à ce niveau. Avant, j&#8217;avais l&#8217;ancien modèle (en pyramide) et je ne me souviens pas avoir eu autant de problèmes à déclarer mon serveur. Comme on dit, « le mieux est l&#8217;ennemi du bien ».

Merci encore de votre aide, et si toutefois vous avez du nouveau&#8230; pendant ce temps, je continue de chercher.

Guile34


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mai 2012)

Guile34 a dit:


> J&#8217;ai suivi la méthode que vous m&#8217;indiquez pour scanner les ports. Il apparaît qu&#8217;avec l&#8217;adresse IP (wan) les ports 20-21 sont fermés.


Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué.
Le scan des ports est à faire sur la machine sur laquelle le serveur FTP est installé.
Il faut scanner sur l'adresse IP locale (et non wan) de cette même machine.




Guile34 a dit:


> Dans la pratique, lorsque j&#8217;effectue un test à l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un site distant dédié à ça, voici la réponse que j&#8217;obtiens : _« Error: Server returned unroutable private IP address in PASV reply »_ Si cela vous dit quelque chose, je suis preneur.



Si ce message est retourné alors que vous essayez de vous connecter (via internet) sur le serveur PureFTPd, alors, le dialogue a bien débuté entre le client et le serveur.
L'authentification utilisateur/mot de passe s'est bien faite, et le client a dû envoyer la commande PASV au serveur pour dire qu'il va utiliser le mode passif.
C'est après que ça foire.
Ca veut dire que la box a bien laissé passer le début du dialogue FTP (sur le port21).
En mode Passif, le dialogue de début se fait sur le port 21 (comme en mode actif).
Ensuite, ce sont les ports de la plage définie pour le mode passif qui sont utilisés.
Dans PureFTPd, on doit pouvoir déclarer cette plage de ports (par exemple:8001-8020). Le serveur communiquera alors un numéro de port au client.
Il faudra aussi déclarer ces ports dans la table NAT/PAT de la box. (idem que les ports 20 et 21)

Maintenant, le message d'erreur semble vouloir dire que le serveur essaye de router sur l'adresse locale du client (qui voyage dans les datas).
Dans le serveur, il n'y  pas une petite case à cocher disant qu'il faut utiliser l'adresse publique (ou externe) du client?
Le pb est peut-être là...
Il doit bien y avoir un log dans le serveur FTP qui donnera des indications.

En remarque, je pense que si vous faites un transfert en mode actif, ça va marcher.
La box doit être bien configurée pour ce mode...


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

Merci Polo de votre aide.

À priori, le « début » de connection se passe normalement, et effectivement, ca foire lors de la requête en mode passif. Jai bien, au niveau de Pure FTPd un champ permettant de « forcer » lactif, en indiquant une adresse IP ou DNS, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Lautre souci, est que je n trouve pas de « bons » tutos concernant le paramétrage de PureFTPd, et jy vais de mes maigres connaissances (ce qui fait que je tourne en rond)

Enfin, jai tout refait : (réinitialisation usine de la livebox, réinstallation de PureTPd et je retombe toujours dans le même shéma.

Jai donc fait des captures décran ; à ce stade, je crois pour moi que des images valent mieux quun long discours !!!

4 autres captures d'écran dans une réponse suivante, (si j'ai le droit)

Si vous voyez quelque chose qui ne colle pas ou besoin de captures supplémentaires, faites moi savoir.

Guile 34


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

les 4 captures annoncées dans la réponse précédente :

Merci à vous,

Guile34


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2012)

Dans la conf de la box, je ne vois pas les ports pour une utilisation en mode passif.
Pour moi, dans pure-FTPd, côté serveur, il faut, dans les propriétés, déclarer une plage (au dessus de 1024), du genre 8000-8020
Il faudra aussi les déclarer dans la table NAT/PAT de la box, de la même façon que le port 21.

Ensuite, on retombera peut-être sur le pb de routage de l'adresse locale.
Mais avant tout, il faut déclarer les ports pour une utilisation en mode passif. C'est impératif...


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

Oui, c'est ce qu'il est dit de faire dans PureFTPd ; il faut indiquer une plage de ports pour le mode passif. j'ai rentré la plage 42000-42010. Ensuite, je reporte cette plage de ports dans les règles NAT/PAT (captures, jointes) ; c'est peut-être là que je me trompe dans les manips. Lorsque je rentre la plage de ports 42000-42010 dans la 3e colonne (port interne), après validation, la plage disparait, pour ne laisser qu'un seul port, le 42000. Pour obtenir la plage 42000-42010 en port interne, il me faut renter la plage  20-30 en port externe ; démonstration en images

1re capture : PureFTPd, ports du mode passif renseignés (42000 à 42010)


2e capture : règles NAT/PAT : port externe 21 *- inaccessible -* port interne : renseignement de la plage de ports 42000-42010 ; Vous remarquerez que je n'ai pas encore sauvé les modifications.

3e capture : 
Idem à la précédente, mais *après validation*, la plage de port 42000-42010 disparait pour ne laisser que le port 42000

4e capture : pour obtenir ma plage 42000-42010, je suis obligé de rendre accessible le port externe, et d'y indiquer la plage de ports 20-30 pour obtenir en port interne la plage 42000-42010, ce qui se fait automatiquement.

Maintenant, je ne sais pas si j'ai fait ça comme il faut, mais ça me semble logique, comme ça.

Cependant, lorsque j'essaye de me connecter (maintenant que j'ai renseigné ces ports dans PureFTPd), j'obtiens la réponse que voici  "Error: Could not connect to server: Connection refused"

Voilà, et ça commence sérieusement à me frustrer cette histoire, voire même me vexer

Guile34


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2012)

Alors, il ne faut pas déclarer les ports comme ça dans la box.
Il faut faire trois lignes:

FTP Server1    Port externe :21           port interne: 21  port TCP        mac-mini
FTP Server2    Port externe :20           port interne: 20  port TCP        mac-mini  (pas sûr que cette ligne soit nécessaire, mais ça mange pas de pain...)
FTP Server3    Port externe :42000-42010           port interne: 42010-42010   port TCP        mac-mini


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

Bon, j'ai essayé comme dit. La réponse est quelque peu différente (et beaucoup plus rapide) :

"Error: Connection got closed prematurely
 A common cause for this problem are broken routers and/or firewalls that interrupt the connection.
 Some broken or badly configured servers can also interrupt the connection prematurely."

Là, on ne passe pas l'authentification utilisateur.

Voici, pour vérif, la capture des règles NAT.


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

rectificatif :

Le message d'erreur est le suivant :

"Error: Server returned unroutable private IP address in PASV reply
 Make sure the server is configured to allow passive mode connections.
 If the server is behind a NAT router, make sure the server knows its external IP address.
The range of ports used for passive mode must be opened in all involved firewalls.
The range of ports used for passive mode must be forwarded by all involved NAT routers.
Try uninstalling all firewalls and plug your computer directly into your modem, thus bypassing the router."

je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai obtenu le message d'erreur du précédent post


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2012)

Je préfère ce message d'erreur.
On retombe sur le pb de l'adresse IP locale du client....

Sur un même réseau local, il n'y aurait pas de pb, mais en interconnexion de réseau, le FTP en mode passif est complexe:
Il faudrait connaître le plan IP des deux réseaux locaux (côté client et côté serveur).

L'explication du pb est celle-ci:
Sur le réseau local du client LAN1, le client FTP a comme adresse IP: @IPclient1. Cette adresse voyage au niveau de l'adresse source IP (c'est uniquement celle ci qui est utilisée au niveau routage), mais aussi dans le protocole FTP (en mode passif) appelons la @IPFTPclient
Donc sur LAN1, ces deux adresses sont identiques.
Dès que le client sort sur internet, l'adresse  @IPclient1 change, et prend l'adresse IP Publique de la Box (IPpubliqueClient1). Par contre l'adresse @IPFTPclient ne change pas.
Il a donc, pour le client deux adresse IP différentes(une au niveau routage, et une au niveau FTP, qui est l'adresse locale du client sur LAN1).
C'est cette adresse locale (exploitée par le serveur) qu'il ne peut pas router, parce que la plupart du temps, c'est une adresse IP (en 192.  ou en 10) qui n'est pas routable sur internet (ou sur le réseau local du serveur).
Ce qu'il faut arriver à faire, dans le serveur FTP, c'est de lui dire d'utiliser l'adresse IP publique (externe) IPpubliqueclient1 au lieu de l'adresse locale @IPFTPclient.

Après, en fonction des plans IP des deux réseaux locaux, il y aurait moyen de faire des choses, mais il faudrait un vrai firewall. La box ne saura pas faire...

Chais pas si j'ai été bien clair... 

Au fait, l'adresse IP locale du serveur FTP est bien déclarée dans la DMZ de la box?

Autrment, c'est pas glorieux, mais au niveau de la conf du client (Filezilla le fait), il y a tjs la possibilité de dire de passer au mode actif si le passif échoue.

*Une autre solution, c'est, côté client FTP, dans la configuration du mode passif, cocher une case (Filezilla client le fait bien) "Utiliser l'adresse IP des serveurs à la place"".
Je crois que ça pourrait régler le pb.*


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

Ah ! Bon, là je commence à franchement mélanger les pinceaux !!!

Mais bon, reprenons-nous !
Sil y a 2 adresses IP, je pense alors quil faut, paramétrer autrement le pare-feu du routeur. Actuellement, il est paramétré en mode « faible » et, ce qui dit laide  de la box, dans ce mode, le pare-feu ne filtre rien.

Sinon, il y a un autre mode dit « personnalisé » qui permet de paramétrer autrement le pare-feu et du coup, je pense quon peut y trouver la solution, dans la mesure où, à priori, on peut y spécifier des ports particuliers avec des adresses  je pense  externes et internes. Je joins capture décran, pour plus de visiblilité

Sinon, jai bien tenté de déclarer lIP local en créant une DMZ, mais sans résultat. Et, si possible, je ne souhaiterais pas en déclarer une, pour conserver un minimum de protection.

Voici les captures du pare-feu en mode personnalisé :

1° - choix du mode personnalisé

2° - Paramétrages par défaut du mode personnalisé. On peut évidemment créer ou modifier des  services.

Je pense, que la solution doit certainement se trouver ici, puisquil est possible de renseigner des IP sources, et IP de destination. Maintenant, quoi, comment, et où, je ne sais pas.

Si toutefois cela vous dit quelque chose 
Comme dit le proverbe, à cur vaillant, rien dimpossible !!!
 Merci, 


Guile34


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mai 2012)

Moi ausi, je me suis mélangé les pinceaux entre le client et le serveur...

Je reprend:
L'explication du pb est celle-ci:
Sur le réseau local du serveur LAN1, le serveur FTP a comme adresse IP: @IPserveur1. Cette adresse voyage au niveau de l'adresse source IP (c'est uniquement celle ci qui est utilisée au niveau routage), mais aussi dans le protocole FTP (en mode passif) appelons la @IPFTPServeur
Donc sur LAN1, ces deux adresses sont identiques.
Dès que le serveur sort sur internet, l'adresse @IPserveur1 change, et prend l'adresse IP Publique de la Box (IPpubliqueserveur1). Par contre l'adresse @IPFTPserveur ne change pas.
Il a donc,  deux adresse IP différentes(une au niveau routage, et une au niveau FTP, qui est l'adresse locale du serveur sur LAN1).
C'est cette adresse locale (exploitée par le client) qu'il ne peut pas router, parce que la plupart du temps, c'est une adresse IP (en 192. ou en 10) qui n'est pas routable sur internet (ou sur le réseau local du client).
Ce qu'il faut arriver à faire, dans le client FTP, c'est de lui dire d'utiliser l'adresse IP publique (externe) IPpubliqueserveur1 au lieu de l'adresse locale @IPFTPserveur.

Côté client FTP, dans la configuration du mode passif, cocher une case (Filezilla client le fait bien) "Utiliser l'adresse IP des serveurs à la place"".
Sivotre client ne le fait pas, essayez avec le client Filezilla.
Je crois que ça pourrait régler le pb.

Il faut laisser la conf de la box telle qu'elle est (pare feu à faible),
Quelque chose me dit que ça va marcher.


----------



## Guile34 (25 Mai 2012)

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, il faut revenir aux paramètres précédents de la box (pare-feu faible) et trouver le réglage à faire au niveau de PureFTPd afin que l'adresse IP LAN soit "traduite" vers l'adresse IP publique - ou inversement ?
Encore une copie d'écran pour vous montrer le panneau d'options de PureFTPd.
Evidemment les champs sont vides, parce que je ne sais quoi renseigner ici
L'aide (en anglais) de PureFTPd en parle : 
file:///Applications/PureFTPd%20Manager.app/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/PureFTPd%20Manager%20Help/pgs/pref/options.html
Mais mon anglais "technique" reste très limité. j'ai quand même compris qu'ils recommandaient quand même de ne pas utiliser cette option. et effectivement, j'ai testé avec, et j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant : 
"Error: Carriage return without line feed received
 The replies sent by your server are violating the FTP specifications.
 You have to upgrade to a proper server.

Petite précision, dans le panneau d'option de PureFTPd, j'avais coché la case forcer le mode actif et mis l'adresse IP publique dans le champs forcer l'IP en réponse aux commandes etc  
J'ai encore du me tromper ici et là !

Si toutefois vous aviez de nouveau une idée ? on finira bien par épuiser le stock !

Merci, et à bientôt
Guile34


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Mai 2012)

Alors, je pense que le pb peut-être réglé, soit côté serveur, soit côté client si le serveur est mal configuré.

On pourrait faire deux tests, le premier en essayant de résoudre le pb côté client, et le deuxième côté serveur

Test1:

Côté serveur, on pourrait faire le plus simple possible, soit:
PureFTPs configuré en mode passif, avec les ports 42000-42010 
Ports 20,21, 42000-42010 définis comme maintenant dans la box
Firewall désactivé.

Côté client:
Client FTP filezilla (ou autre) configuré avec "Utiliser l'adresse IP externe des serveurs à la place"

En principe, ça doit marcher.

-----------------------------------------
Le lien ci-dessous explique bien la philosophie du mode passif.
http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html

Dans notre cas, il faudrait regarder le log côté client FTP.
La ligne importante est celle qui suit le passage en mode passif.
C'est là que le serveur donne au client son adresse IP et le n° de port pour la suite de la comm (en mode passif).
Dans notre cas, si côté serveur, on a: @IPlocaleServeur et @IPpubliqueServeur (c'est l'adresse IP WAN de la Box), dans le log du client, on devrait avoir:
227 Entering Passive Mode (@IPlocaleServeur,312,128)    (312,128 est le codage du n° de port 80000, soit (312*256)+128
Si côté client, on a "Utiliser l'adresse IP externe des serveurs à la place", il doit remplacer @IPlocaleServeur par @IPpublique serveur (le client la connait, car elle voyage au niveau du protocole IP.

----------------------------

Test2:
Maintenant, côté serveur FTP, si on peut lui dire de  communiquer son adresse IP publique, le client recevra 
227 Entering Passive Mode (@IPpubliqueServeur,312,128)
Peut-être que dans PureFTPd, il faut renseigner cette adresse dans "Forcer l'IP en réponse aux commandes PASV".
Et là, le client n'aura pas besoin  "Utiliser l'adresse IP externe des serveurs à la place"
Ca serait interréssant de faire les deux tests, et de regarder le log côté client.

Dans tous les cas de figure, pendant les tests il faut regarder dans le log du client.
------------------------------
Autre chose, je n'ai pas accès au fichier d'aide de PureFTPd.
Le message d'erreur ""Error: Carriage return without line feed received" est côté client?
C'est plutôt un bon message d'erreur. Le mode passif a dû être activé (en principe)
C'est presque bon.
On avance...

L'erreur signifie que le client (si c'est un message côté client) a reçu une fin de ligne avec CR (au lieu de CR+LF), c'est à dire un "retour charriot" sans "saut de ligne". Il n'y a pas un paramètrage côté serveur pour lui dire d'envoyer CR+LF?
Ou alors essayer, côté client, de transférer en mode binaire (au lieu d'ASCII). J'y crois un peu.

Autre solution, pour régler le pb d'envois de fichiers textes entre une machine Mac et un PC, il y a des utilitaires qui rajoutent LF à chaque fin de ligne.
On aura donc bien CRLF à la fin de chaque ligne, donc un fichier compatible DOS.


Faut bien reconnaître que c'est casse-tête ...


----------



## Guile34 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour Polo35230,

Oui, je suis encore vivant, mais grosse semaine, et peu de temps pour procéder aux divers tests. j'ai bon espoir de pouvoir y revenir, d'ici la fin de semaine. Mais si entre-temps on ne sait jamais. 
Je gade le fil !

Guile34


----------



## Guile34 (5 Juin 2012)

bonsoir Polo,

je refais surface toujours avec mon pb non résolu.
j'ai don procédé aux 2 tests que vous me suggériez ; les 2 s'avèrent négatifs. Je récap ;




> Test1:
> 
> Côté serveur, on pourrait faire le plus simple possible, soit:
> PureFTPs configuré en mode passif, avec les ports 42000-42010
> ...



Voici la réponse que j'obtiens de Filezilla, configuré comme préconisé :

Connexion à 86.211.244.201:21...
Statut :	Échec de la tentative de connexion avec "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
Erreur :	Impossible d'établir une connexion au serveur

Test 2



> Maintenant, côté serveur FTP, si on peut lui dire de communiquer son adresse IP publique, le client recevra
> 227 Entering Passive Mode (@IPpubliqueServeur,312,128)
> Peut-être que dans PureFTPd, il faut renseigner cette adresse dans "Forcer l'IP en réponse aux commandes PASV".
> Et là, le client n'aura pas besoin "Utiliser l'adresse IP externe des serveurs à la place"
> Ca serait interréssant de faire les deux tests, et de regarder le log côté client.



Voici la réponse que j'obtiens lorsque j'effectue le test via un testeur FTP sur le web
(en indiquant ladresse IP publique dans le menu de config de PureFTPd, dans le champ « forcer lIP XXXXXXX en réponse aux commandes PASV/ »
Note : Que lon coche la case au dessus « Forcer le mode actif » ou pas, le résultat est ce même message derreur).

Status: Connecting to 86.211.244.201
Status: Connected, waiting for welcome message
Reply: 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
Reply: 220-Local time is now 22:54. Server port: 21.
Reply: 220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Reply: 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Command: CLNT http://ftptest.net on behalf of 86.211.244.201
Reply: 530 You aren't logged in
Command: USER anonymous
Reply: 230-Your bandwidth usage is restricted
Reply: 230 Anonymous user logged in
Command: FEAT
Reply: 211-Extensions supported:

Reply: EPRT
Reply: IDLE
Reply: MDTM
Reply: SIZE
Reply: REST STREAM
Reply: MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
Reply: MLSD
Reply: ESTP
Reply: PASV
Reply: EPSV
Error: Carriage return without line feed received
Results

*Error: Carriage return without line feed received
	The replies sent by your server are violating the FTP specifications.
You have to upgrade to a proper server.*


Enfin, concernant le codage texte, je ne vois pas dans PureFTPd où je pourrais spécifier de tels éléments (à moins - éventuellement - de rentrer dans des fichiers de config appli, ce que je maîtrise encore moins)

Ce qui nous ramène au point mort.
Mais, je ne baise pas les bras !


@ bientôt


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir Guile,

Je me suis permis de faire un essai de connexion à partir de chez moi avec un client Filezilla.
J'avais coché la case "Utiliser l'adresse IP externe des serveurs à la place" (ce que ne fait peut-être pas le client FTP de test)
Voilà le résultat:

Statut :	Connexion à 86.211.244.201:21...
Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
Réponse :	220-Local time is now 23:37. Server port: 21.
Réponse :	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Réponse :	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Commande :	USER anonymous
Réponse :	230-Your bandwidth usage is restricted
Réponse :	230 Anonymous user logged in
Commande :	SYST
Réponse :	215 UNIX Type: L8
Commande :	FEAT
Réponse :	211-Extensions supported:
Réponse :	 EPRT
Réponse :	 IDLE
Réponse :	 MDTM
Réponse :	 SIZE
Réponse :	 REST STREAM
Réponse :	 MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
Réponse :	 MLSD
Réponse :	 ESTP
Réponse :	 PASV
Réponse :	 EPSV
Réponse :	 SPSV
Réponse :	 ESTA
Réponse :	 AUTH TLS
Réponse :	 PBSZ
Réponse :	 PROT
Réponse :	 UTF8
Réponse :	211 End.
Commande :	OPTS UTF8 ON
Réponse :	200 OK, UTF-8 enabled
Statut :	Connecté
Statut :	Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :	PWD
Réponse :	257 "/" is your current location
Commande :	TYPE I
Réponse :	200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,10,114,238)
Statut :	Le serveur a envoyé une réponse passive avec une adresse non routable. Adresse remplacée par celle du serveur.
Commande :	MLSD
Erreur :	Délai d'attente expiré
Erreur :	Impossible de récupérer le contenu du dossier

On voit que la connexion au serveur se fait bien.
Le client Filezilla demande le passage en mode passif (PASV)
Le serveur PureFTP renvoie son adresse IP locale (192.168.1.10) et le numéro de port pour le mode passif (114,238).
Sur mon LAN, je ne peux pas router cette adresse. Le client s'en rend compte et utilise alors celle (publique) du serveur (86.211.244.201), car j'ai coché la case qui le permet.

J'ai fait une trace wireshark, et je vois bien partir une demande d'ouverture de session TCP (TCP SYN) avec comme adresse IP 86.211.244.201, et comme numéro de port 29422 (c'est le "114,238" de la ligne 227, soit (114*256)+238=29422).
Par contre, je n'ai pas de réponse à cette demande d'ouverture de session.

Le port 29422 est-il ouvert sur la box?




Guile34 a dit:


> Mais, je ne baise pas les bras !



Faute de frappe? 


Remarque:
En mode actif, ça marche bien.
J'arrive sur un répertoire incoming (vide).
C'est mieux pour la sécurité...


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Guile34 a dit:


> Reply: EPRT
> Reply: IDLE
> Reply: MDTM
> Reply: SIZE
> ...


Pour le codage texte, je pensais que le pb était lié au fichier lui-même.
Mais non, le client FTP râle sur le format des extensions, en disant que quelque part, dans la liste de celles-ci, il manque un (ou plusieurs) LF.
La trace que j'ai prise avec wireshark montre que c'est bon (on voit bien les extensions séparées par des CR+LF (c'est les" 0d 0a" de la trace ci-dessous).
Le serveur PureFTPd renvoie bien correctement les extensions.
Je pense que c'est le client que tu utilises pour tes tests qui foire.
D'ailleurs, avec le client  Filezilla, j'ai pas le pb.

Je pense qu'on est tout près de la solution.
Le mode actif marche (reste quand même à tester un vrai transfert...)
Le mode passif va marcher quand les ports seront en phase entre la box et pureftpd. 
Dans mon test, pureftpd demande au client de se connecter en mode passif sur le port 29422.


La trace qui montre que c'est bon pour les LF

0040  1d f9 32 31 31 2d 45 78  74 65 6e 73 69 6f 6e 73   ..211-Ex tensions
0050  20 73 75 70 70 6f 72 74  65 64 3a 0d 0a 20 45 50    support ed:.. EP
0060  52 54 0d 0a 20 49 44 4c  45 0d 0a 20 4d 44 54 4d   RT.. IDL E.. MDTM
0070  0d 0a 20 53 49 5a 45 0d  0a 20 52 45 53 54 20 53   .. SIZE. . REST S
0080  54 52 45 41 4d 0d 0a 20  4d 4c 53 54 20 74 79 70   TREAM..  MLST typ
0090  65 2a 3b 73 69 7a 65 2a  3b 73 69 7a 64 2a 3b 6d   e*;size* ;sizd*;m
00a0  6f 64 69 66 79 2a 3b 55  4e 49 58 2e 6d 6f 64 65   odify*;U NIX.mode
00b0  2a 3b 55 4e 49 58 2e 75  69 64 2a 3b 55 4e 49 58   *;UNIX.u id*;UNIX
00c0  2e 67 69 64 2a 3b 75 6e  69 71 75 65 2a 3b 0d 0a   .gid*;un ique*;..
00d0  20 4d 4c 53 44 0d 0a 20  45 53 54 50 0d 0a 20 50    MLSD..  ESTP.. P
00e0  41 53 56 0d 0a 20 45 50  53 56 0d 0a 20 53 50 53   ASV.. EP SV.. SPS
00f0  56 0d 0a 20 45 53 54 41  0d 0a 20 41 55 54 48 20   V.. ESTA .. AUTH 
0100  54 4c 53 0d 0a 20 50 42  53 5a 0d 0a 20 50 52 4f   TLS.. PB SZ.. PRO
0110  54 0d 0a 20 55 54 46 38  0d 0a 32 31 31 20 45 6e   T.. UTF8 ..211 En
0120  64 2e 0d 0a                                        d...


----------



## Guile34 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour Polo,

Je suis sûr que la solution est à portée de mains ; et non je ne bais*s*e pas les bras !  Je ne vous drais pas me faire censurer !

Effectivement, jai sensiblement le même message derreur lorsque je test avec le client en ligne. Sauf que sur 2, 3 ou X tests consécutifs, on se rend compte que les ports « demandés » pour le mode passif (Reply: 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,10,225,247) changent à chaque fois. Donc à mon sens, il serait inutile douvrir un port spécifique comme celui qui vous a été demandé lors de votre test, sachant quà  la connection suivante, celui-ci aura très certainement changé.

De mon côté, sur Filezilla, je ne passe même pas lauthentification ; la connection est rejetée quasiment dès le début du script. Peut-être est-ce lié au fait que je suis en local, je ne sais pas.

En revanche, la chose intéressante que vous mannoncez, est quen mode actif vous y accédez.
Alors, ce nest pas tout à fait le but recherché, dans la mesure ou nimporte quel client doit pouvoir sy connecter sans avoir à faire de manipulations particulières au niveau des préférences. Mais cest déjà un début très encourageant !!!
On touche au but,
Je ne sais pas si vous avez PureFTPd, mais si vous le téléchargez (License GPL), peu-être y verrez vous quelque chose que je nai pas vu (ou que je ne vois plus !!)

Merci encore pour tout ce temps passé !!!

Lorsque nous atteindrons le but, je pense que lon pourra faire un très bon tuto (peut-être en images - on pourra l'appeler "FTP pour les nuls ) à lattention de tous ceux qui comme moi rament !!!!

PS : Pour les fins de ligne, je vous fais absolument confiance !!!

Guile


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Guile34 a dit:


> Effectivement, j&#8217;ai sensiblement le même message d&#8217;erreur lorsque je test avec le client en ligne. Sauf que sur 2, 3 ou X tests consécutifs, on se rend compte que les ports « demandés » pour le mode passif (Reply: 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,10,225,247) changent à chaque fois. Donc à mon sens, il serait inutile d&#8217;ouvrir un port spécifique comme celui qui vous a été demandé lors de votre test, sachant qu&#8217;à  la connection suivante, celui-ci aura très certainement changé.



Exact, mais pas normal...
Dans PureFTP, on doit pouvoir déclarer une plage. C'est sûr...
Et là, ça marchera.
Je vais essayer de le télécharger et de regarder.

Par contre, en local, ça devrait marcher. Il n'y a pas à nater...

Je peux faire des tests sur ton serveur?


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Alors, chez moi, j'ai téléchargé PureFTPd Manager 1.7 sur un iMac sous SL
Au niveau de la configuration, j'ai uniquement rajouté dans les préférences (Serveur---propriétés) les ports du mode passif "De 29180 à 29200"

A partir d'un Filezilla client 3.5.2 sur un PC Windows 7 avec les paramètres par défaut (sur le même LAN), c'est bon en mode passif, et le serveur demande bien la connexion sur un port de la plage (29190).


----------



## Guile34 (6 Juin 2012)

Oui oui, ok pour les tests, le serveur est actif


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Salut Guile,

J'ai l'impression que ça marche, j'ai fait 4 transferts en mode passif (3 en émission et un en réception). Les numéros de ports sont tous dans la plage 42000-42010.

J'ai également fait un test à partir d'un PC. C'est bon aussi.

As tu fait quelque chose de ton côté?

--------------

Si ça marche, c'est parce que côté client Filezilla, il y a la case "Utiliser l'adresse IP des serveurs à la place" cochée.
C'est ce qui fait que lorsque le serveur envoie la réponse  "227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,10,164,26)" le client filezilla utilise l'adresse 86.211.244.201.
Tous tes clients ne seront pas configurés de cette façon.

L'idéal (on l'a déjà vu plus haut dans le fil) serait que le serveur puisse donner son adresse IP publique directement.
Le client recevrait donc "227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,26)"
Dans ce cas, quelque soit la conf du client, ça marchera a tous les coups.
Dans les préférences de PureFTPd Manager, je pense qu'il faudrait dans Serveur---Options, dans la zone "Forcer l'IP" mettre 86.211.244.201
Je ferai un test pour voir si c'est bon.

Ensuite, il ne restera plus qu'à écrire le bouquin...


----------



## Guile34 (6 Juin 2012)

ben non, je n'ai rien fait de nouveau sur le serveur.
Sinon, on a déjà vu plus haut que lorsqu'on coche la case "Forcer le mode actif" ou même lorsqu'on force l'IP dans PureFTP, ou encore les 2 en même temps, on a le fameux message avec les fins de ligne - quelque chose comme Error carriage" Mais je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il faut trouver le moyen de dire à ce fichu serveur qu'il donne l'IP publique.

Ce que je fais dans l'immédiat, je remplis quand même le champ "Forcer l'IP en réponse aux modes" avec l'ip publique, et à ce moment, à ta convenance, tu procèdes à un test avec cette config et on verra quel message tu obtiens.

Je te joins une capture pour que tu visualises exactement ce qui est activé.

L'excellence n'est pas une mince affaire !!!


----------



## Guile34 (6 Juin 2012)

Au fait, j'ai oublié de te dire, j'ai bien les 4 documents que tu as déposé sur le serveur

Guile


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Juin 2012)

Alors, avec cette conf, ça ne marche pas.
Je n'ai pas le pb du "Carriage return without line feed received", mais PureFTPd n'accepte pas la commande PASV envoyée par le client Filezilla (voir la dernière ligne du log ci-dessous).

Je sèche là dessus. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le fait de "Forcer l'IP" génère cette erreur.
Ta dernière copie d'écran pour moi est bonne.

On pourrait peut-être essayer dans "Forcer lIP" de mettre 86,211,244,201 au lieu de 86.211.244.201 puisque il utilise des virgules au lieu des points dans sa réponse à la commande PASV.
On peut tjs rêver...

Si quelqu'un sur le forum a une idée, au lieu de rigoler, il pourrait nous donner la solution...



Statut :	Connexion à 86.211.244.201:21...
Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
Réponse :	220-Local time is now 22:51. Server port: 21.
Réponse :	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Réponse :	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Commande :	USER anonymous
Réponse :	230 Anonymous user logged in
Commande :	SYST
Réponse :	215 UNIX Type: L8
Commande :	FEAT
Réponse :	211-Extensions supported:
Réponse :	 EPRT
Réponse :	 IDLE
Réponse :	 MDTM
Réponse :	 SIZE
Réponse :	 REST STREAM
Réponse :	 MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
Réponse :	 MLSD
Réponse :	 ESTP
Réponse :	211 End.
Statut :	Connecté
Statut :	Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :	PWD
Réponse :	257 "/" is your current location
Commande :	TYPE I
Réponse :	200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	500 Unknown command


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

C'est clair, ça doit en faire marrer plus d'un 
 Alors, j'ai essayé comme avec des virgules, et en testant avec 2 clients en ligne, et voilà les réponses (variables suivant les clients) :

Test client 1
Error: Connection got closed prematurely
A common cause for this problem are broken routers and/or firewalls that interrupt the connection.
Some broken or badly configured servers can also interrupt the connection prematurely.

test client 2 :
* About to connect() to 86.211.244.201 port 21 (#0)
* Trying 86.211.244.201... connected
* Connected to 86.211.244.201 (86.211.244.201) port 21 (#0)
* response reading failed
* Closing connection #0

curl: (56) response reading failed

Ça n'arrange pas nos affaires !!!


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Juin 2012)

Bon, alors j'ai testé en local chez moi.
L'adresse IP avec des points est bien transmise au client.

Peux-tu de ton côté remettre  dans "Forcer l'IP"  86.211.244.201 ?
Puis quitter PureFTP et le relancer (j'ai l'impression qu'arrêter le serveur et le relancer ne suffit pas pour prendre en compte les modifs)
Ca devrait marcher...


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

C'est fait, je ne touche plus !!


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Juin 2012)

Guile34 a dit:


> C'est fait, je ne touche plus !!



Alors, c'est parfait.
On voit bien dans le log Filezilla ci-dessous que le serveur communique bien son adresse publique, et que les ports proposés sont bien dans la plage 42000-42010

Dans le log, il y a bien un pb de permission côté serveur, mais ça a marché ensuite. J'ai pu transférer plusieurs fichiers.
Tout ça me semble bon.
Il y a peut-être à ajuster dans les propriétés le nombre max d'utilisateurs et le nbre max de sessions par IP.

Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre la conf du serveur au coffre et écrire le bouquin...

Statut :	Connexion à 86.211.244.201:21...
Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
Réponse :	220-Local time is now 11:08. Server port: 21.
Réponse :	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Réponse :	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Commande :	USER anonymous
Réponse :	230 Anonymous user logged in
Commande :	SYST
Réponse :	215 UNIX Type: L8
Commande :	FEAT
Réponse :	211-Extensions supported:
Réponse :	 EPRT
Réponse :	 IDLE
Réponse :	 MDTM
Réponse :	 SIZE
Réponse :	 REST STREAM
Réponse :	 MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
Réponse :	 MLSD
Réponse :	 ESTP
Réponse :	 PASV
Réponse :	 EPSV
Réponse :	 SPSV
Réponse :	211 End.
Statut :	Connecté
Statut :	Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :	PWD
Réponse :	257 "/" is your current location
Commande :	TYPE I
Réponse :	200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,22)
Commande :	MLSD
Réponse :	150 Accepted data connection
Réponse :	226-ASCII
Réponse :	226-Options: -l 
Réponse :	226 1 matches total
Statut :	Contenu du dossier affiché avec succès
Statut :	Connexion à 86.211.244.201:21...
Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
Réponse :	220-Local time is now 11:10. Server port: 21.
Réponse :	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Réponse :	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Commande :	USER anonymous
Réponse :	230 Anonymous user logged in
Statut :	Connecté
Statut :	Démarrage de l'envoi de /Users/jean-paulduc-mouton/Desktop/TestFTPpoloModePassif5.rtf
Commande :	CWD /
Réponse :	250 OK. Current directory is /
Commande :	PWD
Réponse :	257 "/" is your current location
Commande :	TYPE I
Réponse :	200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,21)
Commande :	STOR TestFTPpoloModePassif5.rtf
Réponse :	553-Can't open that file: Permission denied
Réponse :	553 Rename/move failure: No such file or directory
Erreur :	Erreur critique lors du transfert du fichier
Statut :	Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :	CWD incoming
Réponse :	250 OK. Current directory is /incoming
Commande :	PWD
Réponse :	257 "/incoming" is your current location
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,25)
Commande :	MLSD
Réponse :	150 Accepted data connection
Réponse :	226-ASCII
Réponse :	226-Options: -l 
Réponse :	226 4 matches total
Statut :	Contenu du dossier affiché avec succès
Statut :	Déconnecté du serveur
Statut :	Connexion à 86.211.244.201:21...
Statut :	Connexion établie, attente du message d'accueil...
Réponse :	220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [TLS] ----------
Réponse :	220-Local time is now 11:12. Server port: 21.
Réponse :	220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Réponse :	220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Commande :	USER anonymous
Réponse :	230 Anonymous user logged in
Statut :	Connecté
Statut :	Démarrage de l'envoi de /Users/jean-paulduc-mouton/Desktop/TestFTPpoloModePassif4.rtf
Commande :	CWD /incoming
Réponse :	250 OK. Current directory is /incoming
Commande :	PWD
Réponse :	257 "/incoming" is your current location
Commande :	TYPE I
Réponse :	200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,24)
Commande :	STOR TestFTPpoloModePassif4.rtf
Réponse :	150 Accepted data connection
Réponse :	226-File successfully transferred
Réponse :	226 0.006 seconds (measured here), 67.77 Kbytes per second
Statut :	Transfert de fichier réussi, 388 octets transférés en 1 seconde
Statut :	Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,19)
Commande :	MLSD
Réponse :	150 Accepted data connection
Réponse :	226-ASCII
Réponse :	226-Options: -l 
Réponse :	226 5 matches total
Statut :	Contenu du dossier affiché avec succès
Statut :	Démarrage de l'envoi de /Users/jean-paulduc-mouton/Desktop/TestFTPpoloModePassif5.rtf
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,20)
Commande :	STOR TestFTPpoloModePassif5.rtf
Réponse :	150 Accepted data connection
Réponse :	226-File successfully transferred
Réponse :	226 0.005 seconds (measured here), 78.84 Kbytes per second
Statut :	Transfert de fichier réussi, 388 octets transférés en 1 seconde
Statut :	Récupération du contenu du dossier...
Commande :	PASV
Réponse :	227 Entering Passive Mode (86,211,244,201,164,17)
Commande :	MLSD
Réponse :	150 Accepted data connection
Réponse :	226-ASCII
Réponse :	226-Options: -l 
Réponse :	226 6 matches total
Statut :	Contenu du dossier affiché avec succès


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Donc on est tout bon alors ? Même en mode passif ? j'ai bien tes 2 doc d'aujourd'hui sur le serveur.

Bon, ne reste plus qu'à écrire le livre !!!!


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Juin 2012)

Guile34 a dit:


> Donc on est tout bon alors ? Même en mode passif ? j'ai bien tes 2 doc d'aujourd'hui sur le serveur.
> 
> Bon, ne reste plus qu'à écrire le livre !!!!



Oui, pour moi, c'est bon.
Quelle que soit la conf du client, ça doit marcher.


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Bon, je vais faire une série de captures pour illustrer tout ça et boucler ce dossier !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------

Merci encore Polo de ta grande disponibilité et de tes conseils avisés !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

Encore une toute dernière interrogation : dans les paramétrages de PureFTPd, j'ai indiqué l'adresse IP publique actuelle dans le champ "forcer l'IP " mais celle-ci va changer d'ici peu. Si je mets le DNS que j'ai auprès de No-Ip, est-ce que cela va fonctionner (sachant qu'il s'agit d'IP et non de DNS) ? Peut-on faire un essai ?

Guile


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Juin 2012)

Guile34 a dit:


> Encore une toute dernière interrogation : dans les paramétrages de PureFTPd, j'ai indiqué l'adresse IP publique actuelle dans le champ "forcer l'IP " mais celle-ci va changer d'ici peu. Si je mets le DNS que j'ai auprès de No-Ip, est-ce que cela va fonctionner (sachant qu'il s'agit d'IP et non de DNS) ? Peut-on faire un essai ?
> 
> Guile


J'ai fait le test en local.
J'ai mis google.fr dans "Forcer l'IP", et le client reçoit bien du serveur l'adresse IP correspondante (193.194.78.94).
Bien sûr, ça va pas plus loin...
Donc, PureFTPD est bien capable de faire une requête DNS et d'utiliser l'adresse IP retournée.

Ca doit donc marcher avec le NoIP.
Je viens de faire un test vers chez toi.
C'est bon.


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Suuuupppeeeeeer !!!!! 
Je suis entrain de rédiger le petit tuto, si tu veux, je mettrai à dispo sur le serveur les captures que tu voies un peu ce que j'ai fait avant d'envoyer - on ne sait jamais !!!!

@+++

Guile


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Juin 2012)

D'accord.
A+


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Ça y est , j'ai mis les captures sur le serveur. Tu peux les récupérer.

Guile


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Juin 2012)

Alors, c'est bon.
Ce n'est pas "PureFTPd pour les nuls", mais ça devrait être suffisant pour aider un béotien...

Toutes petites remarques:
-Dans Livebox5.png, dans le commentaire, c'est "Dans ce cas, les ports 20 et 21" (au lieu de 21 et 21. Faute de frappe...)
-Dans coupe-feu mac.png, dans les commentaires également, j'aurais mis:
...tout en autorisant les communications nécessaires à l'accès à PureFTPd en mode passif (appels entrants, numéros de ports)


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Après de nombreux essais, POLO35230 et moi avons réussi à faire fonctionner PureFTPd. Il est installé sous Snow Loepard, et le routeur est une LiveBox 2. Voici les divers réglages que nous avons effectués pour atteindre un résultat satisfaisant.

Les 4 sections suivantes de ce petit tuto en images montre uniquement les réglages de base permettant de faire fonctionner PureFTPd correctement. Ne sont pas abordés ici les création d'utilisateurs ou hôtes virtuels. En espérant que cela aidera nombre d'entre nous.

Guile34 bien aidé par POLO35230.


En premier lieu, on va vérifier et ajuster si besoin les paramètres réseau de lordinateur :
Voir la pièce jointe 98202
Voir la pièce jointe 98212
Voir la pièce jointe 98222​À priori, si l'installation du routeur est "classique", il n'y a pratiquement rien à faire à ce niveau, si ce n'est de cocher la case relative à l'utilisation du mode passif.

Ensuite, toujours dans les préférences système, se rendre à "sécurité" pour régler le coupe-feu du mac.
Voir la pièce jointe 98242​
Enfin, toujours dans les préférences système, se rendre sur "Partage de fichier" et activer l'accès FTP
Voir la pièce jointe 98232​
La suite dans le post suivant


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Maintenant, passons aux réglages du routeur :
Voir la pièce jointe 98252

Vous accédez à cette page :
Voir la pièce jointe 98262

Voir la pièce jointe 98272


Définir les IP statiques pour les équipements connectés :
Voir la pièce jointe 98282


Définir les règles NAT/PAT
Voir la pièce jointe 98292


Suite dans le post suivant


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Activer le service DynDNS

Voir la pièce jointe 98302


Réglages du pare-feu du routeur

Voir la pièce jointe 98312


Réglages de PureFTPd
Voir la pièce jointe 98322
Voir la pièce jointe 98332
Voir la pièce jointe 98342


La suite et fin dans le post suivant


----------



## Guile34 (7 Juin 2012)

Suite config PureFTPD - Options

Voir la pièce jointe 98352


Voilà, j'espère que ce petit tuto en images servira. Comme je vous l'ai dit en intro (voir posts précédents), on n'aborde pas ici les créations d'utilisateurs, ou d'hôtes virtuels, ou encore d'autres réglages de PureFTPd.

Remerciements à POLO35230  

Guile34


----------

